# Barbering Pics?



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

I was wondering if any of you have pictures of a mouse that has been barbered. I have a female BEW who's hair behind her shoulders has become a little sparse. I checked her skin and there's no flakeyness, or red irritation. I've never seen her scratch there either. Personally I think she is being barbered, but I'd love to see what that's supposed to look like. (also, she's the only one in the group with this problem and I have treated them all for mites just in case) I can post pictures upon request.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

barbering is almost always if not always confined to the face.If your mouse is being barbered it will have no whiskers,they are the first thing to go.I'd treat for fungal infection as well as parasite.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I had a doe barber her entire litter, chewed all their whiskers off. They still hadn't grown back by 12 weeks.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If it was barbering I'd expect whoever is doing it would be doing it to all the other mice in the group not just the one. I've Hurd if you habe a chewer loom for the only one with whiskers and that's the culprit.

I've got a doe lime yours in a group at the moment but it's her lower back. Just treated all for parasites, now deciding wether to put athletes foot powder on her or just cull as I don't need her. Either way I'll be putting some in the bedding just incase.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah it's strange, she has her whiskers, but she's the nly one to be constantly groomed by my longhair female. The Bew (one is questions) is constantly running from then being pinned down for extreme grooming by my long hair. So could it be a form of just dominant barbering? or something. She didn't have any hairloss until my longhair was introduced to the group and she's the only one missing hair and the only one being constantly tortured by her. 
I could watch her for hours and she wouldn't scratch beding her shoulders either, so I really am doubting any parasite. Could this be caused by a food allergy though? This particular mouse has had her share of problems. Still hasn't produced a litter for me and ive had her with the male on 3 separate occasions for 2 week long spouts. 
She's also a doe who had broken her leg weeks ago from falling and has managed to recover from that. 
could it be age? I got her when she wa s4 weeks old in august, but she came from a feeder bin, could she just have a very short lifespan bc of lack of breeding for health and type? 
I'd love anymore ideas if you have any? otherwise it could be time to cull.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ive never hurd of extream grooming sounds more like your longhair is fighting with her. it could be in these fights her coat is getting pulled out. either way id split her up from the longhair as she is going to be causing her stress if she keeps bullying her like that.


----------

